# what is this shrimp that is with my yasa hashe goby



## dcproductions03818 (Mar 22, 2008)

thank you for your help


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

The pic is hard to determine.

Does it look like this? http://www.oc-creative.com/7gal/475pistolshrimp.jpg
It is most likely a Pistol Shrimp that has bonded with your Goby.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

that's a pistol : )


----------

